# GT Treffen 2015 wir kommen, ein Aufbauthread ...



## der_ulmer (5. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

2014 haben wir mittlerweile erreicht und nun gehts für dieses Jahr wieder los mit der Radlbastelei ...

Auf der Suche nach nem kleinen Radl für die Chefin sind wir fündig geworden und für mich gabs kurz vor Weihnachten auch was Neues. Beide Radl sollten hoffentlich bis zum diesjährigen Treffen, welches ja wahrscheinlich fast vor der Haustür stattfinden wird auch fertig werden ...

Dann mal zuerst zum kleinen GT; so hat es sich in der Bucht präsentiert:





Letztes Wochenende haben wir das gute Stück abgeholt und mittlerweile auch komplett zerlegt. Nach Grundreinigung und einer Intensivkur mit Meguiars Lackpflege schaut das Rahmenset mittlerweile so aus:













Nach dem ersten Eindruck beim Abholen, war ich dann doch sehr entspannt, wie sich der Lack nach zwei Durchgängen Politur und einer ersten Runde Wachsen zeigt. Leider war heute kein besonders gutes Fotowetter, aber unter der Eßtischlampe hat der Metalliclack doch wieder einen sehr schönen Tiefenglanz erhalten ... Zum Schluß noch ein sehr zuvorkommender Hinweis seitens GT:





Aufgebaut werden soll das Radl mit allem, was die Restekiste so hergibt. Bleiben dürfen nur der original Tioga Steuersatz sowie die Sattelklemme und wenns zum Rest passt der Lenker. Hier wirds also nix mit Katalogaufbau oder Timecorrect oder ähnlichem. Weitere Rahmenbedingung, es wird ein Mädchenradl also darfs ruhig ein wenig Farbe sein ... 

Heute hieß es also erst mal Kisten durchwühlen und schauen, was alles so abfällt ... Hier mal ein erster Zwischenstand der Teilesuche:





Na dann bis demnächst an dieser Stelle mit hoffentlich besseren Fotos. Falls jemand Anmerkungen/Vorschläge/etc. hat, immer raus damit!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Tony,

ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß beim Aufbau des guten Stückes. Falls Bedarf besteht, so hätte ich noch eine rote Magura HS22 mit Stahlflexleitungen hier liegen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (8. Januar 2014)

Nett! Kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage/Wochen abwesend, schon gibt´s was Neues. Ich habe noch rote Schräubchen liegen, die kram ich mal raus. HR Nabe (32°) und Kassette aus der Serie habe ich auch noch, in 32 und 28, also schrei wenn´s ist.

Aus dem gleichen Baujahr steht auch wieder was bei mir auf dem Balkon... mehr dazu aber bei Zeiten und an anderer Stelle....

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## svenundjenny (10. Januar 2014)

Wow. Als ich das erste Bild sah dachte ich noch "warum investiert man Zeit in sowas", aber beim Betrachten der nächsten Bilder habe ich es verstanden. Sehr sehr schön, ich bin gespannt. Mir ist übrigens sehr wohl aufgefallen, dass Du eingangs von zwei Rädern sprichst, dann aber nur eines zeigst ... Mehr sehen !!!

@gt-heini: Valentino ist 9 und fährt seit Weihnachten sein neues Bike. Valentino würde sich sehr über eine rote HS22 freuen, Papa hat schließlich auch Stahlflex ...


----------



## epic2006 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß was das zweite ist, ich weiß es ich weiß es Darf ich's verraten?


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Januar 2014)

Schöne Rahmenfarbe! Wie willst du das Problem mit dem fehlenden Canti-Gegenhalter hinten lösen? Für vorn könnte ich dir ggf. noch einen originalen GT-Gegenhalter anbieten.


----------



## epic2006 (11. Januar 2014)

http://bit.ly/1aPnP0j

Die Zugaufnahme halt umgekehrt eingeschraubt, sollte funzen


----------



## der_ulmer (12. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

uiuiui, hier ist ja doch einiges los 

Ja, ich war auch sehr begeistert, als ich den Rahmen nach der Aufbereitung gesehen habe und habe mir schon überlegt, alle Lüftungslöcher abzukleben und das Radl dann mit ner Pumpe auf meine Größe aufzublasen ...  



gt-heini schrieb:


> rote Magura HS22 mit Stahlflexleitungen



Danke für das Angebot, aber die Chefin hat angeordnet, dass das Radl Magura-freie Zone bleiben soll ...




epic2006 schrieb:


> rote Schräubchen liegen



Oh ja, kram mal raus; aber mal schaun, ob sich das rote Elox nicht zu sehr mit den anderen roten Teilen und Eloxschräubchen beissen wird ... Probieren geht über studieren.




tofu1000 schrieb:


> Schöne Rahmenfarbe! Wie willst du das Problem mit dem fehlenden Canti-Gegenhalter hinten lösen? Für vorn könnte ich dir ggf. noch einen originalen GT-Gegenhalter anbieten.



Und zack den Finger rein in die Wunde ... Naja das wird wohl die unschöne Baustelle an dem Radl werden; aktuell hab ich mal so ne Umlenkwippe eingeplant und die am Steg zwischen den Sitzstreben montiert. Mal schaun, was sich daraus für ne Bremswirkung ergibt, sonst könnte Gerrits Vorschlag auch noch in die Tat umgesetzt werden ...

So und in der letzte Woche habe ich natürlich auch mal etwas weiter gewerkelt. Zunächst mal alle XTR Teile soweit vorhanden mit Tune Schräubchen vergoldet (natürlich leider wieder mal nur mit dem Schlautelefon geknipst ):













Für die Wunschkurbel hatte ich extra recherchiert und ein passendes Innenlager aus nem anderen Radl ausgebaut, und siehe da zu lang  Leider ist wohl auch an dieser Stelle nix passendes in den Ersatzteilkisten vorhanden. Also noch mal alles genau ausmessen und die Beschaffung anstoßen ... @epic2006: auf deinem Balkon hatte ich doch noch die ein oder andere Patrone zum VK liegen sehen ... Was hättest du denn da noch für Längen (73er Gehäuse), oder sind die mittlerweile alle weg?!

Morgen müsste dann auch der Wunschvorbau wieder bei uns zu Hause landen, dann gibts ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder in der Totalen von der aktuellen Steckprobe! Dann kann die Diskussion erst richtig starten



svenundjenny schrieb:


> dass Du eingangs von zwei Rädern sprichst, dann aber nur eines zeigst ... Mehr sehen !!!





epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was das zweite ist, ich weiß es ich weiß es Darf ich's verraten?



Wie wärs mit NEIN?! Naja Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte ...





Für Probefahrten erstmal Alles, was so rumlag, schnell drangeworfen ... Hier warte ich nun noch auf nen neuen Gabelkonus, dann gibts noch nen starre Proberunde ... Sobald dann die Gabelfrage fürs erste geklärt ist, wird die Dreckkruste runter gekratzt und es gibt mehr Bilders ... Fürs erste muss aber das mal reichen ... 

Dann mal herzlichen Dank für alle Beiträge und einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Tony


----------



## cleiende (12. Januar 2014)

Gegenhalter für hinten gab es auch zum Einhängen in die Sattelklemmschraube, z.B. von Dia-Compe. Findet sich garantiert in der Wühlkiste bei einem Händler.


----------



## epic2006 (14. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Sattelklemmendingens fällt glaub ich eher aus, da der Zug dann in einem sehr abenteuerlichen Winkel zu den Sitzstreben verläuft. Diese liegen ja durch das triangle viel flacher als bei Standartrahmen. Da würde die bremse eher im 20-30° Winkel zum Drehpunkt gezogen... ihr versteht was ich meine, oder?

Tony, die Tretlager sind noch alle da, in 73mm habe ich aber nur 110mm, BB UN72.

Zu deinem ersten Post möchte ich noch zwei Stichworte loswerden: Kaffeetasse und Glasscheibe...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Januar 2014)

Soooo, bevor hier nix mehr passiert, was bisher geschah: wir haben mal alle verfügbaren Alternativen zusammen gesteckt, provisorisch Züge eingozogen und Stand heute hat sich aus den Proben folgendes Bild beim Karakoram herauskristallisiert. Achtung mal wieder hochwertiges Bildmaterial ...













Der LRS war nur ne Leihgabe. Fraglich ist noch der rote Sattel, der wird wahrscheinlich noch zum Ende hin einem schwarzen Modell weichen müssen, der rote Flaschenhalter fliegt wieder runter, silberne Felgen haben der Chefin zu Skinwall nicht gefallen und leider die blauen Zughüllen auch nicht. Für Geländeausritte liegt dann noch ein Satz IRC Mythos in Brownwall bereit.

Gestern kamen dann auch die bestellten neuen Lager die HR Nabe, nun heisst es jetzt Laufräder klöppeln.





Das VR hat Tini heute schon samt den güldenen Nippeln eingespeicht. Schaut schon mal sehr gut aus! Die HR Nabe muss  nun noch fertig aufbereitet und zusammen gesteckt werden. Demnächst gibts mehr zur Laufradbaustelle, dann kann das Karakoram auch schon bald auf eigenen Beinen stehen ...

So und nun hab ich dann wohl keine Ausrede mehr, ich muss mit meinem anfangen ... Morgen reisse ich es auseinander und putze mal alles was dran war. Dann gibts hoffentlich bald mehr Bilders ...

A guads Nächtle allerseits und morgen nen schönen Sonntag!

Grüßle, Tini und Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (28. März 2014)

Servus zusammen!!

Sooo erst mal den Staub hier runter putzen, hier wars ja ne Zeit lang still, was den Fortschritt in Bildern angeht …

Ich hab gerade von der Chefin aus der Heimat die Nachricht bekommen, dass ein gr Paket für mich gekommen ist -> die Teile sind vom Pulvern zurück, also kann es nun mit meinem Radl losgehen … Was bisher geschah:

Im Vergleich zu diesem Bild, wurde ordentlich geputzt und Dreck der ersten Fahrten mit provisorischem Aufbau verbannt.





Diese Schönheit hat schon mal ihren Platz eingenommen:




Am Wochenende bin ich dann auch endlich mal wieder zu Hause und sobald die Kiste aufgerissen ist, wird mal weiter zusammen gesteckt und dann gibts hier auch endlich aussagekräftige Bilder ...

Und beim Karakoram gings auch a wengerl weiter. LRS ist nun soweit fertig, Vorbau und Sattelstütze wurde noch gegen andere Teile ersetzt. Somit fehlen Stand heute eigentlich nur noch Schnellspanner und Kabel final ziehen und Bremsen und Schaltung einstellen. Wenn alles glatt läuft gibts am WE eine ertse Ausfahrt mit dem Karakoram ...

Grüßle aus Leipzig und bis demnächst an dieser Stelle!

Tony


----------



## der_ulmer (29. März 2014)

Hehep, und weiter gehts ...

Gestern in aller Vorfreude das Paket vom Pulverer aufgerissen und hocherfreut kam unter anderem der hier zum Vorschein:





Ich find, sehr gut geworden und damit dürfte auch die Gabelfrage geklärt sein  Um weitere Fragen zu klären, da ist das Ding:





Ein Xizang 19 Zöller  Zum Baujahr, keine Ahnung! Er war schon genau so nackt, als ich ihn gekauft habe ... Immerhin: der Rahmen ist für V-Brakes gedacht, somit fällt er wohl eher aus der Rubrik Classic raus und ist eher ein Youngtimer ...

Naja eigentlich hatte letztes Jahr alles angefangen, als ich diesen hier ähnlichen Baujahres (allerdings in 18 Zoll) im frühen Sommer vom Johannes/rahbari erstanden hatte:





Naja wie es der Zufall so wollte, hatte ich dann kurz vor Weihnachten den hier in 19 Zoll gefunden. Auf den ersten ein zwei Runden zum Vergleich hab ich mich einfach auf dem 19 Zöller wohler gefühlt, also darf der bleiben und wird nun den Vorstellungen entsprechend aufgebaut  Allerdings hat der 18er auch einen sehr guten Wert vorgegeben: mit der Bologna light und ein zwei leichten Teilen hat das Komplettrad nur knapp 8,8kg auf die Waage gebracht; naja die Richtung ist also klar  DasStartgewicht (Rahmen, Sattelklemme und Steuersatzlagerschalen) liegt bei 1767g, macht inkl Tretlager von oben dann 1927g  an gesetzten Teilen ...

Und nun Steckproben ... Eigentlich gehört an den Rahmen wohl eher ne 950er Gruppe, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die nicht so richtig gut. Fotos mit Schaltwerk und Umwerfer der 95xer Teile hab ich also erstmal nicht erst geknipst. Dafür mal zwei Bilder mit der guten alten 900er:









Vorallem zusammen mit den noch einzuspeichenden Naben, passt die 900er mMn einfach besser:




So das solls für heute gewesen sein, jetzt gibts erstmal ein  und dann wir noch ein wenig zusammengesteckt ...

Grüßle und ein schönes Wochenende noch auf dem Radl allerseits!


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2014)

Na da kommen die Naben ja in etwas richtig schönes rein. Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von der Kombi.





Mit der Schaltung gebe ich Dir auch recht.


----------



## der_ulmer (1. April 2014)

Jaa, die Kombi schaut schick aus! Was ist denn in deinem nun für ein LRS drinnen, wenn die Naben bei mir sind, oder sind das andere?

So, und mal Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau im "Dialog" ...







Grüßle und frohes Radln allerseits!


----------



## Rahbari (1. April 2014)

Zwei tolle Projekte! Freue mich, dass Du doch noch ein 19 Zoll Xizang gefunden hast!


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Jaa, die Kombi schaut schick aus! Was ist denn in deinem nun für ein LRS drinnen, wenn die Naben bei mir sind, oder sind das andere?
> 
> So, und mal Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau im "Dialog" ...
> 
> ...


 Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Die Naben, welche Du jetzt hast, waren mal für ein Zaskar gedacht. Habe aber den Umbau irgendwann verworfen. In meinem "klassischen" Xizang ist ein Hadley-LRS mit schwarzen Mavic 217 verbaut. Der Klang ist der Hammer. 

Die SID passt sehr gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (2. April 2014)

Sehr schön! Das andere blaue Zeugs über das wir gesprochen hatten ist in der Mache...

Weitermachen, Gruß Gerrit

....wir sollten uns echt mal wieder treffen...


----------



## der_ulmer (13. April 2014)

Servus zusammen!

Nachdem wir uns gestern auf ner ziemlich zugigen Baustelle ohne Fenstern rumgetrieben haben, war heute eher kränklich rumdümpeln angesagt. Deshalb war's heute auch nix mit sporteln ...

Also kurzerhand alle Alu-Schräublis am Karakoram als Antisofaprogramm rausgedreht, mit Schraubensicherung versehen und wieder reingedreht ... Und ripsderspitz stand das Karakoram auch schon fahrfertig im Wohnzimmer ... Somit bin ich dann auch nicht mehr um Schaltung- und Bremseneinstellen drumherum gekommen und die Chefin konnte ne erste Proberunde drehen ... 






Erkenntnis des Tages: an den Freilauf müssen wir nochmal ran. Das restaurierte Teil läuft viel zu rau und war bei genauerem Hinsehen auch nur 7-Fach. Da wird noch Abhilfe geschaffen. Und ein kleines TA Kettenblatt müssen wir auch noch besorgen, derweil tut ein silbernes Black Spire seinen Dienst.

Und noch eins:





Detailbilder gibt's bei Zeiten an dieser Stelle!

Soo und in Sachen Xizang: hier schlage ich mich gerade mit monumentalen Problemen herum, blaue und schwarze Zughüllen und ebensolche Griffe und alles in beliebiger Kombination ;-)

Kettenblätter sind bestellt und die gewünschten Reifen sollten am Dienstag bei mir ankommen. Dann kann der Fahr-LRS zusammengesteckt werden und es Zeit auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen ...

An scheena Restsonntag wünsch I ollerseits und vui Spaß nö beim Radln ollerseits!


----------



## der_ulmer (13. April 2014)

Und nochmal nachgetreten: hat irgendjemand nen guten Tip für leichte Cartridge Bremsschuhhalter für ne V-Brake? Die fehlen mir nämlich noch zu den Bremsen mitsamt den passenden "Einstellbeilagscheiben" ...


----------



## epic2006 (14. April 2014)

Hey Tony,

nochmal fettes Dankeschön für den Samstagseinsatz, das hat die Motivation wieder etwas gehoben! Wegen der Bremsschuhhalter schau mal bei KCNC, wiegen pro Paar inkl. Belag und Schrauben 32g. Wegen Deines Freilaufs könntest Du noch mal nach neuen Lagerkugeln schauen oder eben nach einem neuen Freilauf. Frag doch mal bei Heylight nach, die haben auch das System verwendet.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## der_ulmer (16. April 2014)

Soo, gestern war der Radlteileliefermann recht fleißig:






Damit sollte es am kommenden WE Bilder in der Totalen geben ...

Grüßle!


----------



## tofu1000 (16. April 2014)

Was sind das denn für Reifen? Die sehen nett aus!


----------



## der_ulmer (16. April 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Reifen? Die sehen nett aus!



Das sind Ritchey Z-Max Pro Evolution. Mal schaun, wie die montiert aussehen, da die Flanken doch recht "großzügig" mit dem Ritchey Logo bedruckt sind ...


----------



## der_ulmer (18. April 2014)

Soo, Schritt für Schritt geht's - immernoch von Husten und Rotznase  begleitet - voran:






Schönes langes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## der_ulmer (29. April 2014)

Sooo lang lang ist's her ... Heute gab es Kleinkram:







Die werd ich jetzt mal dran Schrauben und dann mal Bilder des aktuellen Standes im "hässlichen Fahrtrimm" knipsen ...

Bis später an dieser Stelle!


----------



## der_ulmer (29. April 2014)

So knipsen und ins Album laden wäre geschafft, here we go ...


Steuerrohr, Steuersatz und Vorbau:






Der Repro Ritchey und die Bremsen:









Mal schaun, ob ich von der aufdringlichen Beschriftung noch was abkratzen kann. Laut Versandbestätigung sind die von @epic2006 vorgeschlagenen KCNC Bremsbeläge auf dem Weg und sollten morgen eintreffen. Dann können die finalen Bremsen am langen WE fertig aufgehübscht und wieder zusammengebaut werden und am Ende dann ans Radl wandern ...


Das Cockpit:





Fürs erste sind - mal unpassend zum Rest der Schaltungsteile - 951er STIs dran gewandert. Die konnte ich mal sehr günstig aus dem Classic Basar fischen. In Kombination mit den Shimano Bremsen ergibt das Ganze zumindest im Stand einen sehr schönen knackigen Druckpunkt in der Bremse. Ich bin aber aktuell auf der Suche nach anderen schönen V-Brake Hebeln und dann kommen noch 900er Shifter samt schönen Perches um das Cockpit abzurunden ... Falls jemand noch einen schönen und leichten Satz Bremshebel abzugeben hat, immer her mit den Angeboten!


Zum Fahren und für die Berge ist jetzt erst Mal ein Tune/American Classic LRS drannen. Nicht besonders schön und klassisch anzuschauen, dafür aber seeehr leicht. Zum gut Aussehen sind die Hadleys gedacht, hier muss aber noch die Entscheidung helle oder dunkle Felgen getroffen werden.

HR Tune mit 950er 11-30 Kassette:





VR:






Und einmal Reintreten bitte:






Und im Gesamten schaut die Fuhre so aus:







Richtig erkannt, am Lenker ist bereits Platz gelassen für die Barends. Die müssen noch dran wandern. Da hab ich dann am Wochenende noch ne Kleinigkeit zu den Bremsen zu tun.

Und nun, Feuer frei. Kritik, Anmerkungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind herzlich willkommen. V.a. mit den Zughüllen bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher, balu oder schwarz, balu oder schwarz, usw. …


A Grüßle allerseits und frohes Radln ….

Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (29. April 2014)

Kommt doch schon recht gut rüber.
Bremsen und Laufräder sollen ja noch geändert werden.
Decals fehlen natürlich noch...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kruko (29. April 2014)

Reifen finde ich etwas sehr aufdringlich, aber ansonsten gefällt es.


----------



## epic2006 (30. April 2014)

Warum Soto Voce? Wer lang hat darf auch lang hängen lassen... Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so.

Warum den Hadley LRS nicht zum Fahren? Dafür wurde/wird er gebaut!

So, das war jetzt richtig schwierig, einen rauhen, kritischen Ton zu treffen. Die Kombi Vorbau/Gabel/Zughüllen find ich mal richtig gut, und der Gesamteindruck ist für mich stimmig, bin schon auf den ersten Livekontakt gespannt!

Bremshebel: Du kennst doch die gefrästen Real, die ich am Xizang habe, die wären doch was, also nicht meine sondern selber suchen....

Weitermachen, Schöne Freizeit, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## dkh99 (24. Mai 2014)

Tony... Dein CT Vorbau ist nicht timecorrect... DEN bräuchte ich für mein 94er Xizang und du bräuchtest meinen für dein Xizang 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Mai 2014)

dkh99 schrieb:


> Tony... Dein CT Vorbau ist nicht timecorrect... DEN bräuchte ich für mein 94er Xizang und du bräuchtest meinen für dein Xizang
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Kurz und knapp: nö!! ;-) Und außerdem ist der mittlerweile viel zu Blau für dein Radl ...

Urlaubige Grüße aus Lahaina allerseits vom Tony


----------



## Kruko (25. Mai 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Urlaubige Grüße aus Lahaina allerseits vom Tony



Bis vor 5 Minuten war der Sonntag morgen noch schön. Findest du das so in Ordnung?

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf Hawaii.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_ulmer (14. Oktober 2014)

Servus zusammen,

auch hier liegt ein wenig der Staub herum, also mal ordentlich durchgefegt und fast fertige Bilder hier rein ...

So war das Radl auf dem GT Treffen 2012 und schaut es bis auf kleinere Änderungen aktuell noch aus:





An der Waage kann man aktuell fahrfertig mit Klingel und den bleischweren Barends das hier lesen:





Und passend zur Jahreszeit ist auch Zeit für ein wenig Winterspeck:





Dann müssen nur noch über den Winter ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausgetauscht werden und dann ists fertig 

Am Wochenende gibts dann hoffentlich bei schönem Wetter noch fast abschliessende Fotos von beiden im Doppelpack ...

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ouh, verdammt! Bei dieser Felgen-Naben-Kombi kommt definitiv Neid auf!  Ein Traum! Und alles NOSsig?! Wo hast du die denn aufgetan?! Richtig schön! Ich hoffe, solch ein Nabensatz läuft mir auch nochmal über den Weg. Eine CT-Stütze und einen Lenker fänd ich zu den CT(?)-V-Brakes noch prima, aber da wird es gewichtsmäßig sicher wieder ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## der_ulmer (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi Steve,

da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen; das einzigst NOSige (allerdings ohne "O") auf dem Buidl sind die Speichen samt Nippel ... Die Naben hab ich dem "heini" mal  Classic Basar abgeschwätzt und für die Felgen musste ein anderer LRS dran glauben. Die Naben sind aber in sehr schönem Zustand und die Felgen grad recht zu fahren ...

Ja CT Lenker und Stütze wären noch schick, aber woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen ... Und der Gerrit rückt ja auch keine seiner passenden raus ;-)

Mal schaun, was die Zeit noch bringt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2014)

Die HiRa-Nabe war aber doch NOS. Oder hab ich das falsch im Gedächtnis?


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## der_ulmer (15. Oktober 2014)

Nö, ich hätte mir das gebrauchte Paar unter den Nagel gerissen ...


----------



## epic2006 (17. Oktober 2014)

Tony, Samstag oder Sonntag? Titan oder Alu? Fragen über Fragen... Und wo solls hingehen?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (17. Oktober 2014)

und überhaupt, wo bleiben die Fotos vom Xizang im Contest?


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Oktober 2014)

Tach auch zusammen,

der LRS ist fertig geklöppelt und nun auch endlich im Radl ... Deshalb neue Bilders:









Und auch das Cockpit noch ein wenig überarbeitet:





Schönes Wochenende und a Grüßle aus Minga,
Tony


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2014)

ich finds hammer! der lrs sieht sehr viel besser am xizang aus, als der ac vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (25. Oktober 2014)

Jap, der LRS hat's nochmal ne ganze Ecke schöner gemacht. Gefällt mir auch deutlich besser!

Mit deinem alten Sattel komme ich übrigens deutlich besser zurecht, als mit dem Repro Flite, der vorher drauf war ... Der Lenker klemmt nun übrigens auch vernünftig ;-)

Und jetzt kommen demnächst nur noch neue Schnellspanner ins Haus geflattert und Schaltwerk und Umwerfer bekommen über den Winter noch Alu/Titan-Kur und dann Schluß mit basteln und hoffentlich nur noch fahren angesagt ...


----------



## epic2006 (26. Oktober 2014)

Zwei Sachen:

1. Die Klingel nach unten drehen!

2. Soto Voce....

An sonsten finde ich auch nach 15 Min. suchen nix mehr. Muss ich wohl live noch mal gucken...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehr fein geworden
Ich persönlich find es ja immer schöner, wenn Hörnchen und Vorbau im gleichen Winkel ausgerichtet sind.
Allerdings gibt es da ja auch noch einen anderen Herren, der sich diesbezüglich mehr als Beratungsresistent erweist....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## der_ulmer (3. Mai 2015)

Tach zusammen,

mal wieder hüstelhüstel, hier bekommt man ja schon fast ne Stauballergie ...

Da die beiden Racker grad noch im Wohnzimmer Winterschlaf halten, war es heute Zeit sie mal aufzuwecken. Der "Meister an der Knipse" hat zum Abschluß noch mal de Auslöser bedient ...

Es hat sich an Kleinigkeiten noch etwas getan. Nachmal vielen Dank in Richtung Harz. Von Lars stammen die endlich Geländetauglichen Reifen und Onza Barends am Karakoram  Hier muss nur die lange stählerne Schraube für die Wippe der HR gegen ne kurze titanige ausgestauscht werden. Das wird heute Nachmittag noch erledigt.





Am Xizang hat sich noch a wengerl was getan; der Vorbau ist auf altersgerechte 120mm geschrumpft und erstrahlt mittlerweile in blau, ne fast neue und endlich vernünftig funktionierende SID übernahm die Arbeit am VR, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer haben Titan Schräubchen und Bolzen bekommen, ein 46er BeauTI wurde montiert und ein Komm-Vor führt das blau hinten noch etwas fort und hat auf der ersten Tour für dieses Jahr seinem Namen bereits Ehre gemacht.
Jetzt trennt mich nur noch ne Tafel Schokolade vom angestrebten Wunschgewicht. Mal schauen, wo ich die noch abspecken kann ...

Und nun genug des sentimentalen Geschreibsels, auf zu neuen Ufern ...


----------



## der_ulmer (3. Mai 2015)

... und mal fix den Titel geändert; neues Spiel neues Glück, aufgehts 2015 steht ja auch bald wieder vor der Tür ...

Hiermit soll es für dieses Jahr weiter gehen:





Letztes Jahr aus der Bucht gezogen und auf ner ersten Runde in Tölz für gut befunden  Über den Winter dann zunächst dern Rahmen wieder aufgehübscht.

Am Freitag konnte ich dann endlich den Steuersatz im Lieblingsradlladen in Empfang nehmen und somit konnte dann gestern der Startschuß fallen. Steuersatz und Tretlager sind drinnen. Damit steht zumindest die Kurbel auch schon fest.

Wohin der Rest der Reise gehen wird ist noch recht unklar: original LX oder "Doppeltes Lottchen"  Ich werd mal im deutlich dezimierten Teilevorrat kramen. Evtl. gibts nachher noch ein paar Bilder ...

Grüßle allerseits und nen schönen verregneten Sonntag allerseits,
Tony


----------



## pago79 (3. Mai 2015)

Sehr schönes pärchen geworden
Auf das Boone Kettenblatt bin ich mal echt neidisch....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## der_ulmer (3. Mai 2015)

pago79 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes pärchen geworden
> Auf das Boone Kettenblatt bin ich mal echt neidisch....
> 
> Gruß
> Lars




 jap, dass macht seinem Namen alle Ehre! Richtig schönes Ding. Leider war nach dem großen auch das Budget schon wieder alle ... :-(


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Mai 2015)

Geht das jetzt jedes Jahr so weiter?! Aber dieses Jahr hast du ja noch etwas mehr Zeit...  Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## der_ulmer (14. Juni 2015)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt jedes Jahr so weiter?! Aber dieses Jahr hast du ja noch etwas mehr Zeit...  Ich bin gespannt!



Nein, leider nicht. Der Keller ist voll und das Budget wird wohl in Zukunft anderweitig aufgefressen ... Leider muss das Ausdünnen noch ein wenig weitergehen 

Der für heute angedrohte Regen prasselt mittlerweile über uns herein, aber nachdem das Radl eigentlich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit fertig ist, hab ich heute für ne kurze aber entspannende Mittagsrunde mal das Virage rausgezerrt und ein paar Bilder geknipst. Die sind wie immer von gewohnt hoher Qualität und zeigen schonungslos den noch vorhandenen Dreck der Jungfernfahrt ...






Antrieb:














Cockpit:









Vielen Dank noch mal an Manni, hier passen die ControlStix perfekt. Sie haben exakt die Farbe der Decals ...





Diesmal hab ichhoffentlich den Einwand vom Gerrit @epic2006 besser umgesetzt 


Gebremst werden muss natürlich auch:






Wie zu sehen, hat also doch das quasi "Doppelte-Lottchen" gewonnen. 

Hier und da muss aber nochmal nachgearbeitet werden: die Bremsen haben mich zwar schon einige graue Haare gekostet, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich immernoch nicht; die VR Nabe braucht noch nen Service samt weniger Spiel in den Konuslagern und das Syncros Lager braucht wohl auch noch neue Lager -> hier wird quasi noch "Das Lied vom Tod geknarzt" ...

Aber ansonsten bleibt festzuhalten: Geile Kiste! 28 Zoll rockt! Das Treffen kann kommen 


A Grüßle aus dem regnerischen München,

Tony


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Toni,

schöne Kiste, die Cooks sind für mich ein perfect match. Nur die acqua Teile mögen nicht so richtig in mein Farbempfinden passen.

Ansonsten kannst damit locker die 110 km / 1850 HM RR Tour beim GT Treffen bestreiten 

VG aus dem sonnigen Franken..

Peru



der_ulmer schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Der Keller ist voll und das Budget wird wohl in Zukunft anderweitig aufgefressen ... Leider muss das Ausdünnen noch ein wenig weitergehen
> 
> Der für heute angedrohte Regen prasselt mittlerweile über uns herein, aber nachdem das Radl eigentlich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit fertig ist, hab ich heute für ne kurze aber entspannende Mittagsrunde mal das Virage rausgezerrt und ein paar Bilder geknipst. Die sind wie immer von gewohnt hoher Qualität und zeigen schonungslos den noch vorhandenen Dreck der Jungfernfahrt ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (18. Juni 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> schöne Kiste, die Cooks sind für mich ein perfect match. Nur die acqua Teile mögen nicht so richtig in mein Farbempfinden passen.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst damit locker die 110 km / 1850 HM RR Tour beim GT Treffen bestreiten




Stimmt, jetzt am Tageslich gefällt mir das blau auch nicht mehr so gut, Versuch mit schwarzen Teilen wird also auf jeden Fall gestartet. Nur die CTs bleiben auf jeden Fall ...

Aber ob ich damit die Rennerrunde bestreiten soll?! Aktuell sagen meine Beine eher Hängerrunde ... 

Grüßle!


----------

